# Stiff vs. Soft freestyle



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

well, with the lack of snow I have found myself lapping the park a bit more and searching for some fun natural features. 

I currently have boots that are S.A.F. and I am wondering if anyone has gone from a stiff boot to a softer boot. 

How did you find the transition? Easier to bone-out your grabs? pros/cons.

Obviously I know I will lose some response, but am basically hoping to gain some extra lateral/fwd-back movement. riding a set of IPOs and have the high cup option as well...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have 3 sets of boots. One stiff, one mid flex, and one so soft it's like riding in play doh. 

All have their benefits, depending on what type of riding your doing. I personally feel a medium flex boot is best for park. You need some flex for tweaking or putting the board down flat on a rail, but enough support that you won't break your ankles when you stick a big landing. 

Each also take some time to get used to after riding a boot on the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Kind of what I figured...hopefully some more can weigh in.

I tried on some boots that i could fold in half no prob and i though that might be too soft. somewhere in the middle does seem like the direction i need to go


----------

